# New Spare Tire Rack For Trailer - Original Was Not Up To Par



## BladesIIB (Dec 8, 2022)

Fun little welding project for a customer.  The original design of this spare tire rack for his trailer was not strong enough, so started from scratch and came up with a new design to mount the spare tire for him.  Should be considerably stronger than the original.


----------

